# Where to find a new ECM for a 2001 Maxima?



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I have run into some bad luck this week. I had to replace the Idle Air Control Valve on my 2001 Maxima (20th Anniversary Edition) because a bad o-ring caused the electronics on it to short. Unfortunately the Electronic Control Module was also damage (either during the replacement or possibly before). The idle speed now lopes between 1500-2500 RPM and the car is all but un-driveable. My local Nissan Dealer wants $910 for a new ECM (but only a mere $48 to install it). I looked on-line but have not found anywhere to buy a new one and the few sites that say they have used ones have been very slow about getting back to me. Any ideas on where to find one???


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Are they sure that it is the ECM?
It might be a power supply problem as well.
I have a reman ECM for a 2001 Maxima, but you will need to make sure that it will work on your car, since they use different spec ECM depending on what you Maxima came equipped with. Try getting the ECM part number (it comes out on the printout for the Consult II that they use to diagnosis).
You might want to ask them if they are really sure that the ECM is the problem. Did they swap out the old with the new to test it?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market if you need another ECU still.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

The two local junkyards I inquired at offered to sell me 02-03 ECUs for anywhere between $150-250. I've also seen 00-03 ECUs on eBay for $180.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

It is somewhat common on the 00-01 maximas for the IACV to short and fry the ECM. 

I have seen quit a few in the last year or so..

My reccomendation is to replace th IACV if you have the chancs to prevent this.

Basically the windings inside the IACV in the stepper motor portion are shorting out and it in turn shorts the driver in the ECM out. 

ECM should be covered 8/80 

Be very carful not to replace the ECM and NOT the IACV if you have a idle problem. 

If you replace only the ECM to fix the code P050* The shorted IACV will immediatly fry the new ECM. 

The tell-tale sign of a bad IACV/ECM is a hunting idle and the P05** code stored and wont erase.


----------



## maxima man2001 (Jan 26, 2010)

The best way to solve your problem is to have your 2001 maxima ecm rebuilt. This will prevent you from being taken by Nissan. Nissan Ecm's are very expensive.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

guinnessmike said:


> I have run into some bad luck this week. I had to replace the Idle Air Control Valve on my 2001 Maxima (20th Anniversary Edition) because a bad o-ring caused the electronics on it to short. Unfortunately the Electronic Control Module was also damage (either during the replacement or possibly before). The idle speed now lopes between 1500-2500 RPM and the car is all but un-driveable. My local Nissan Dealer wants $910 for a new ECM (but only a mere $48 to install it). I looked on-line but have not found anywhere to buy a new one and the few sites that say they have used ones have been very slow about getting back to me. Any ideas on where to find one???


rebuilt ecms are not normally a good idea. i can sell you the factory one as cheap as i can. but before i do i would like to find out some info. how did you find out you needed an ecm, how many codes do you have and why did you replace the iacv. i have seen these problems. it could have been your maf that caused your problem. also it could be a bad wiring harness. but i need a little more info.


----------

